# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  डायबिटीज़ के मरीज़ों के लिए नई उम्मीद

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*एक ताजा शोध के मुताबिक़ टाइप 1 डायबिटीज़ (शुगर) की बीमारी को मरीज़ के शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता के ज़रिए ही ठीक करना संभव हो सकेगा.*
डायबिटीज़ के मरीज़ों का प्रतिरोधक तंत्र (शरीर की बीमारियों से लड़ने की क्षमता) उन कोशिकाओं को नष्ट कर देता है जो शरीर में ब्लड शुगर की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करने के लिए ज़रूरी हार्मोन इंसुलिन का निर्माण करती हैं.
'साइंस ट्रांस्लेशनल मेडिसिन' जर्नल में प्रकाशित ताज़ा शोध से पता चला है कि ऐसी वैक्सीन विकसित की जा सकती है जो मरीज़ों के प्रतिरोधक तंत्र को ठीक कर सके. यह शोध 80 मरीज़ों पर किया गया. विशेषज्ञों ने नतीजों को डायबिटीज़ से निपटने की दिशा में महत्वपूर्ण क़दम बताया है.
अल्जाईमर्स जीन का डायबिटीज से संबंध
सामान्यतः वैक्सीन, जैसे कि पोलियो टीका, प्रतिरोधक तंत्र को उन वॉयरस या बैक्टीरिया पर हमला करना सिखाती है जिनसे शरीर में बीमारी पैदा होती है.
हम नतीजों से बहुत उत्साहित हैं. इससे पता चलता है कि पूरे प्रतिरोधक तंत्र को नष्ट किए बिना सिर्फ बेकार प्रतिरोधक कोशिकाओं को नष्ट करना संभव हो सकेगा.प्रोफैसर लॉरेंस स्टीनमैन, स्टेनफोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी मेडिकल सेंटर

स्टेनफोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी मेडिकल सेंटर में शोधकर्ताओं ने ठीक इसके वैक्सीन का इस्तेमाल प्रतिरोधक तंत्र को हमले से बचाने के लिए किया.
टाइप 1 डायबिटीज़ में प्रतिरोधक तंत्र पेनक्रियाज (अग्न्याशय) की बीटा कोशिकाओं को नष्ट कर देता है जिस कारण मरीज़ का शरीर पर्याप्त मात्रा में इंसुलिन हार्मोन निर्मित नहीं कर पाता है. जीवित रहने के लिए मरीज़ को जीवन भर इंसुलिन के इंजेक्शन नियमित तौर पर लेने पड़ते हैं. यह टाइप 2 डायबिटीज़, जो खाने की ख़राब आदतों से होती है, से अलग बीमारी है.
शोध के दौरान वेक्सीन को मरीज़ के शरीर की बीटा कोशिकाओं पर हमला करने वाली सफ़ेद रक्त कोशिकाओं पर इस्तेमाल किया गया. मरीज़ों को तीन महीनों तक हर हफ्ते इंजेक्शन दिए जाने के बाद शरीर में सफ़ेद रक्त कोशिकाओं की मात्रा कम हो गई.
शिफ्ट में काम करने से मधुमेह का ख़तरा
मरीज़ों की रक्त जाँच से पता चला कि वैक्सीन लेने वाले मरीज़ों के शरीर में बीटा कोशिकाएं सिर्फ़ इंसुलिन के इंजेक्शन लेने वाले मरीज़ों की तुलना में बेहतर काम कर रही थी. हालांकि प्रतिरोधक तंत्र के अन्य हिस्से पहले की तरह ही थे.
*उत्साहवर्धक नतीजे*प्रोफेसर लॉरेंस स्टीनमैन ने कहा, 'हम नतीजों से बहुत उत्साहित हैं. इससे पता चलता है कि पूरे प्रतिरोधक तंत्र को नष्ट किए बिना सिर्फ़ बेकार प्रतिरोधक कोशिकाओं को नष्ट करना संभव हो सकेगा. अभी यह यह वैक्सीन एक नया विचार है. यह एक शरीर की एक निश्चित प्रतिरोधक प्रतिक्रिया को बंद करने जैसा है.'
यह शोध अभी शुरूआती दौर में है. अभी वैक्सीन के दूरगामी परिणामों को परखने के लिए बड़ी संख्या में मरीज़ों पर इसके परीक्षण की ज़रूरत है.
प्रोफेसर स्टीनमैन के मुताबिक़ वैक्सीन का असर क़रीब दो माह तक रहता है ऐसे में इसकी नियमित ख़ुराक़ की ज़रूरत होगी.
( प्रोटीन बढ़ने से मधुमेह का ख़तरा )
टाइप 1 डायबिटीज़ चैरिटी संस्था जेडीआरएफ की ब्रिटिश इकाई की मुखिया कैरेन एडिंगटन ने कहा, ''हमें पहली बार सबूत मिला है कि इस वैक्सीन के ज़रिए मानव शरीर में इंसुलिन निर्माण की प्रक्रिया को संरक्षित किया जा सकता है. टाइप 1 डायबिटीज़ रहित विश्व बनाने की दिशा में यह महत्वपूर्ण क़दम है.''
उन्होंने कहा, ''हम इस डीएनए वैक्सीन रिसर्च शोध से उम्मीद रखते हैं. जेडीआरएफ] के अरबो रुपए के वैश्विक शोध कार्यक्रम की प्राथमिकता टाइप 1 डायबिटीज़ के लिए वैक्सीन विकसित करना है. लेकिन यह अभी शुरुआती दिनों में है. अभी इसका क्लिनिकल परीक्षण कुछ समय दूर है. '

----------

